# Light Upgrade for 8g Nano?



## DoodleBirdTerrariums (Jun 14, 2014)

I would like to upgrade the lighting on my planted nano aquarium (Aqueon Evolve 8 ) but am really confused by all the options. First of all I need to keep it under $100. I'd like to grow plants like riccia, micro sword, etc. so I probably need medium to high lighting. I inject with pressurized co2 but the tanks lights don't seem to be strong enough because while the lower light plants are doing well, the riccia (tied to rocks, not floating) and sword don't look so great. Can anyone recommend an upgrade? 

Thanks! 

edit: I do dose with Florish and Flourish Trace btw


----------



## DoodleBirdTerrariums (Jun 14, 2014)

I saw a few options...

http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Fugeray-R-Ultra-Aquarium-Fixture/dp/B00BP6QGIS/

http://www.amazon.com/Wave-point-Mirco-Daylight-Lighting-Aquarium/dp/B00ADK3AQ8

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-Power-Compact-Lamp/dp/B004QSV8XK


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Members have consistently reported good results with the Finnex fixtures, so that would be my recommendation.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

DoodleBirdTerrariums said:


> I saw a few options...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Fugeray-R-Ultra-Aquarium-Fixture/dp/B00BP6QGIS/
> 
> ...


From the three suggestions the wave point sounds like your best bet. The finnex might be a little to much red light. I would normally suggest a DIY lighting set up however with these prices you would probably end up spending more for the DIY.

On the DIY note though if you go with the latest quality LED's 8 watts would about all you would need. Older or lower Quality LED's would result in more total wattage required even more than 16 watts in some cases. But on a DIY system 4 LED's running in the 2 watt range would cost about 
$16.00, adding a driver running at 700ma would be another $15.00 and finally the heat sink would add about another $10.00 so your already up to $41.00. The advantage however is that you can fine tune your lighting spectrum to your needs and have no fear of the ability to modify it in the future if you desire.


----------



## DoodleBirdTerrariums (Jun 14, 2014)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> Members have consistently reported good results with the Finnex fixtures, so that would be my recommendation.


I have also heard it is a good brand.


----------



## DoodleBirdTerrariums (Jun 14, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> From the three suggestions the wave point sounds like your best bet. The finnex might be a little to much red light. I would normally suggest a DIY lighting set up however with these prices you would probably end up spending more for the DIY.


I don't want to do a DIY setup because honestly, I'm dumb and would probably mess it up. 

But about the red light on the finnex...why would it be too much? (talk to me like I'm a 5 year old)


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

DoodleBirdTerrariums said:


> I don't want to do a DIY setup because honestly, I'm dumb and would probably mess it up.
> 
> But about the red light on the finnex...why would it be too much? (talk to me like I'm a 5 year old)


The lighting ratio is 1 red for every 2 white LED. While the whites that are using should have a lot of blue in them they are full spectrum and the reds are very narrow banded in the red spectrum. Therefore you have a concentration of more red than blue in the total light output.

Yes it will grow plants but when you get an excessive concentration of red light you have to watch the intensity carefully so you do not get an excess of some types of algae that flourish under red light.

There are various different light ratio that work well for plants. Combinations of low and high Kelvin whites, Low K whites with a little blue added, and high K whites with a little red added. The ideal ratio varies slightly between the different plants species. But generally the matching of red and blue intensity is a good base with just enough green light to please the viewer preventing a purple or pink appearing tank.


----------



## DoodleBirdTerrariums (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok that makes sense. I will do some more "window shopping" before I make my decision. Thanks for your help.

edit: What about this one? http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeRay-Aquarium-Moonlights-12-Inch/dp/B007URQQMC


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

DoodleBirdTerrariums said:


> Ok that makes sense. I will do some more "window shopping" before I make my decision. Thanks for your help.
> 
> edit: What about this one? http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeRay-Aquarium-Moonlights-12-Inch/dp/B007URQQMC


I like this one a little better than some of the others. The Blue to white ratio sound better as well as the total wattage. However it does not say what kind of white LED's they are using. If they are using cool whites then the red spectrum could be running too low. If they are using neutral whites it sounds much better, And with Warm whites could be ideal.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Check out a fixtire like this. Slightly more money but you get what you pay for in .
http://www.bmlcustom.com/custom-report-details/?partNo=PS1290S101EESALELJLERASEE


----------



## DoodleBirdTerrariums (Jun 14, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> Check out a fixtire like this. Slightly more money but you get what you pay for in .
> http://www.bmlcustom.com/custom-report-details/?partNo=PS1290S101EESALELJLERASEE


I don't see where it can be purchased though.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.bmlcustom.com

They sell them right off there web site.


----------



## DoodleBirdTerrariums (Jun 14, 2014)

TropTrea said:


> http://www.bmlcustom.com
> 
> They sell them right off there web site.


I see it now! Sorry, I couldn't find a link on the first page you mentioned. Thanks TropTrea!!


----------

